# element of magic print bug ?



## r-kelleg (Dec 3, 2002)

hi there. 
I'm so happy to see this book coming. In fact I was trying to make a magic system for the Dawn (c) universe of Marion Zimmer Bradley. And I reached something like green, white, black, grey, red sorcerrer who chose specialized in one or two domains (like the clerical ones).
but your system goes far further. Thank you very much.
the troube is that I cannot print it. I can't get the page 3;45;49. of the easyprint version. 
I can see them on the screen anyay. but not on the printer. 
Have I to use acrobat 5 ? (cause I have the distiller 4, and I can't get the two version together)
any other suggestion ?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 3, 2002)

Yep, just use the latest version of Acrobat Reader.


----------

